# How can one little box destroy so much?



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Everyday I come onto puff and read stories of the horrible atrocities that the one who calls himself 'shuckins' inflicts on the people here. I just never thought it could happen to me...I never took the precautions to make my house safe if it was attacked by a huge explosive, and now I see the error of my ways...


I went out at around noon, to go pick up distilled water and get a quick haircut. I grabbed a bite to eat and headed back home, wondering why all the emergency vehicles were speeding past me going the same way. When I got to my house...there was no more house. In fact, the entire block had been leveled. All that remained was a small, white, priority mail shipping box sitting amidst the rubble. A firefighter handed it to me, and I was almost too scared to open it. This is what I found....

But seriously, thank you Shuckins!! I'm going off to the beach tomorrow so I am going to bring some of these with me. One day I will get you back for this....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Woot nice catch.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ron knows no mercy


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

kaboom! very nice.


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Super lucky man!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> Ron knows no mercy


 C'mon Brad...this was merciful!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

He's an evil, evil man hellbent on destruction. :roll:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

NOT AGAIN!!! Can no one stop this mad man???


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Ron is awesome. My first bomb will always be remembered.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

I wonder if he keeps a hitlist of how many people he's bombed.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice hit ron! gotta put these newbs in their place


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn that's nice!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

When Ron gets Ya there usually is nothing left! Yet another kick ass hit form him.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since this has been bumped



dayento2 said:


> I wonder if he keeps a hitlist of how many people he's bombed.


He does not need a list because it would included,,, everyone on Puff sooner or later


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

In the fourth picture, whats the stick on the far right?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

slow aged


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dang!


----------

